# very concerned



## sweetpeajh11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi, i have something that has been on my brain for a few days and i really need some advice. what should i do if my husband rejects me? everytime i try to start something with him he just stops and walks off. im scared that he doesnt find me attractive anymore. any and all advice will be welcome. 
thanks


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Sounds like he is angry about something. Time for a talk.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Does he ever start anything?


----------



## sweetpeajh11 (Jun 11, 2012)

ive tried to talk to him. he says that nothing is wrong. he hasnt started anything in a while since he came home from being out to sea.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

When I have been away at sea and come home to my wife this was never my reaction. Are you saying you guys have not been intimate since he returned from sea?

Where did he cruise to?

You are also in the Navy?

Sorry for invading the Ladies Club


----------



## lotsoflove (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry, being rejected is never fun. You need to talk to him, maybe something happened out to sea that affected him? Deployments can be hard (you know that I am sure), have a chat


----------



## sweetpeajh11 (Jun 11, 2012)

@Entropy he was only gone for a month for an exercise. and yes i am in the navy also. we were only intimate the first three days and thats it.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

We could all speculate.... Goodness knows I had my own issue like this recently and got lots of speculations from this site only to find out my husband had initiated a 180 thinking he was going to get more sex, he didn't realize what they were really for..... time for a talk... ask him what is going on. Tell him you want him, make it clear you want him, desire him and need him, and ask him if he feels the same, if he is stressed, or whatever. Figure out what is going on. Try not to speculate. It makes things worse.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

livelaughlovenow said:


> Tell him you want him, make it clear you want him, desire him and need him.


this is exactly why i have pulled back from my wife. she gives me zero incentive, zero indication of this. i dont want someone that doesnt seem to want me. not saying thats the case for the OP, but it is for me.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

How has your relationship been outside of the bedroom? Have you two been having any other issues in the marriage? Often resentment will affect the sex life of a couple.


----------



## sweetpeajh11 (Jun 11, 2012)

our relationship outside of the bedroom is great. no issues at all


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

Being in the armed forces does a lot to men. The training..the things they see have a lot to do with their libido. Have the two of you considered counseling? Even though you may have a great marriage..there may be things that he doesn't even realize he's keeping within himself that he needs to talk about.

In addition..has he had his testerone levels checked?

I've been there and blamed myself soo often for my spouses lack of interest in sex. I felt fat and ugly and did everything I could to turn him on only to have him reject me.

Thankfully, he finally went for a physical and asked to have some "tests" done since he too realized that something wasn't "kosher", only to find out that his testerone levels were WAY below the normal levels.

Since then, he's been taking weekly testerone shots and our sex life has become more than either of us could have even imagined!!

Good luck to you and I hope things get better!!


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 20, 2011)

Something happened while he was out. It involves someone else. You two need to talk.


----------

